# Fitting a Polar CS200CAD on a Roubaix Expert



## thechocolatedog (Aug 9, 2006)

I bought a CS200CAD with my 07 Roubaix a few weeks back, and have only just gotten round to fitting it.

Anyway, I have a couple of questions:

Is it better to fit the speed sensor on the front or the rear of the fork? I've seen pictures of both.

How do I fit the cadence sensor so that I can fit a bottle cage as well? If I mount the sensor on the down tube as suggested, it precludes a bottle in the cage (frame's a 54).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

thechocolatedog said:


> Is it better to fit the speed sensor on the front or the rear of the fork? I've seen pictures of both.


I like it facing forward (the front), so if during a ride it gets bumped, it won't jam in the spokes.

Don't know about the cadence sensor, sorry!


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

Here are a couple pictures. The front is my wireless O meter. The second is my cadance meter on the back.


----------



## thechocolatedog (Aug 9, 2006)

In the end, I mounted the speed sensor front on and the cadence sensor on the seat tube. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## stalter (Dec 9, 2005)

I will post pics later this week of my setup.


----------



## stalter (Dec 9, 2005)

*Pics of setup*

I hope this helps out.
View attachment 78570


View attachment 78571


View attachment 78572


Stalter


----------



## daowned (Feb 8, 2007)

You can mount the cad censor like so also.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

on my wifes Ruby Pro I put the cadence sensor on the down tube, which fit just under the seat tube bottle cage. it fits nice in btwn the 2 bottle cages. I am sure if it worked on her frame it will work on a larger frame and w/ much ease/ try and post pix


----------

